# Question? Would a 69 GTO Hood fit on a 71 lemans ?



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a 1971 Pontiac Lemans Sport Convertible. I have always loved the hood from the 69 GTO. So my question is, would a 69 GTO hood fit on a 71 Lemans sport convertible ? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

doubtful... the 69 has a hump spear in the middle that even if it fit, would look terrible when it met up with the front end


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah that makes total sense. Dang I really liked that style. Oh well, guess I'll just keep what I have.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

or change out everything in front of the firewall to turn it into a 70. then it would work


----------

